# Dirty washer reservoir clean-up



## WILLSTAGER (Nov 16, 2014)

Washer bottle and other plastic reservoirs getting dirty and unattractive? A little time can make them much more aesthetic with this quick tip.

You'll need:
A spray bottle with 1:2 ratio of bleach and water
A scotch pad or steel wool
Toothbrush
Rag

Spray the plastic with the solution.
Massage it in with the toothbrush.
Rub with scotch pad or steel wool.
Wipe away with rag.

If they are really dirty and you want to do it properly. Remove the reservoirs (usually a couple screws), drain and soak them in the solution. They will look like new.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you going to do that one?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool gonna have a go at this thanks


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

When I sold my smaller Greddy washer bottle I cleaned it up and noticed most of the black stuff was inside the bottle. Couldn't get to the areas to remove the filth but as it was mot on the car and pumps removed I half filled it with soapy water and a small amount of builders sand then shook the hell out of it.

Blast with a hose and it looked brand new


----------

